# My Cerges Reactor



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

Got'er done... 
Well, finally after about a week and a half and thinking about it all through finals week at school I finally got her put together and hooked up today. 
So far, so good. I'll try and remember to post up how its going in a few days


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

BTW, when I was using a diffuser I was told to leave my low pressure gauge at 10psi. Do I need to turn this up now that its on here, and if so what do I crank it up to?

Thanks!


----------



## Z400 (Mar 24, 2010)

If your using a ceramic diffuser, i would crank it up to about 30-35psi


----------

